# Collars for show dogs



## peppersb

We are planning to show my puppy Sam (see "Here's SAM" in the Poodle Talk section for an intro to Sam). I will be working with Michelle who is an experienced breeder and handler. She was my guide through the process of breeding Cammie (Sam's mom), and she really likes Sam and wants to show him. So Michelle has been telling me what to do, or more to the point -- what not to do. For example, I have been absolutely forbidden to do my own little grooming touch ups if I think his hair is in his eyes or something. All grooming is Michelle's domain! Michelle has also expressed some concern about not damaging the hair around Sam's neck with a collar. So no collars on in the house. I can live with that. But now she wants me to get a rolled leather collar for when we are out and about. I really hate leather collars. No offense to those who like them, but I don't like them. I've always had pretty multi-color collars that are cotton with nylon webbing. Michelle says that the nylon is breaks the hairs on the neck. 

Can anyone suggest a good collar that will keep both Michelle and me happy? Something other than leather that will protect Sam's neck hair?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

If you just need something for when you are out and about, look at the Mendota slip leads!
I use one for quick potty trips, and keep it hanging on my door knob! That way you can keep him 'naked' indoors and don't have to hassle with getting him into a collar when you need to go out!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

A white pine collar would be a nice alternative for you. It's all I use with my current 2 show puppies. And Michelle is right - no collars ever except when you are going out. I use both the slip lead and the limited slip collar with my own lead. 

White Pine Outfitters - SOFT SLIP<sup>tm</sup> COLLARS

Soft slip, 9/16th inch collar. I use a size small on Dharma, Lula, and Marcus and have a medium for Tiger.


----------



## peppersb

CharismaticMillie said:


> A white pine collar would be a nice alternative for you. It's all I use with my current 2 show puppies. And Michelle is right - no collars ever except when you are going out. I use both the slip lead and the limited slip collar with my own lead.
> 
> White Pine Outfitters - SOFT SLIP<sup>tm</sup> COLLARS
> 
> Soft slip, 9/16th inch collar. I use a size small on Dharma, Lula, and Marcus and have a medium for Tiger.


I looked at the web site and I am confused. It says the collar is nylon and Michelle doesn't like nylon. She says that nylon breaks the hairs, but this site says that their collars don't break the hairs. Is this nylon different from regular nylon? It said something about being soft, but the description wasn't very clear. Also it is a slip collar? I would think that a slip collar would pull at the neck hairs. But what do I know? (not much) The web site talks about "soft slip" and "limited slip" but they don't describe what that means. Wouldn't any slipping be likely to catch the neck hairs?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

peppersb said:


> I looked at the web site and I am confused. It says the collar is nylon and Michelle doesn't like nylon. She says that nylon breaks the hairs, but this site says that their collars don't break the hairs. Is this nylon different from regular nylon? It said something about being soft, but the description wasn't very clear. Also it is a slip collar? I would think that a slip collar would pull at the neck hairs. But what do I know? (not much) The web site talks about "soft slip" and "limited slip" but they don't describe what that means. Wouldn't any slipping be likely to catch the neck hairs?


Michelle is correct about nylon, but these are extremely soft, very different from typical nylon collars, and they are used by many experienced standard poodle show folk. You would want the collar that I described above - it is a limited slip collar. They do also sell slip leads. Nearly all poodle breeders and handlers use slipleads when they need to get a poodle from point A to point B. I use the slip leads most of the time when I take my show puppies out and I use the limited slip collars for training class or any time that an actual collar is required. 

Anything around the neck can and will damage coat. That is why it is important to carefully select what you use and to limit its use.


----------



## liljaker

Although I don't need a "show" collar, the White Pine collars are just great. I use for Sunny's everyday and like it since it does not catch on his coat as they are very soft and silky, too. Sunny does not need lots of control so they work great! I do wish they still carried the stripe colored one they show on their site; I emailed them and they don't have it any longer. Funny, I have spent lots of money on collars, and the one that works the best, of course, was the least expensive!


----------



## brownlikewoah

leather dog collars, leashes, harnesses
Those ones!!!!! I've always wanted one but haven't been willing to shell out the money... but I think they're beautiful!


----------



## peppersb

CharismaticMillie said:


> Michelle is correct about nylon, but these are extremely soft, very different from typical nylon collars, and they are used by many experienced standard poodle show folk. You would want the collar that I described above - it is a limited slip collar. They do also sell slip leads. Nearly all poodle breeders and handlers use slipleads when they need to get a poodle from point A to point B. I use the slip leads most of the time when I take my show puppies out and I use the limited slip collars for training class or any time that an actual collar is required.
> 
> Anything around the neck can and will damage coat. That is why it is important to carefully select what you use and to limit its use.


Thanks CM. This is extremely helpful. And thanks to liljaker too. It sounds like this is just what I need.


----------



## outwest

The white pine collars are what most show people use around here for poodles. Lots of people buy the poodleit collars or a similar silk type protection collar with a chain for more control. I think the white pine is easier on the hair than those big wide collars that twist around the neck! I would not suggest a rolled leather collar. I used a rolled leather collar for Jazz for about 2 months from 5-7 months old. It ripped out a whole lot of his neck hair and we paid for it in the show ring for months and months while the hair grew out. Depending on how exhuberant your boy is get a white pine like CM suggested. If you need more control get a poodleit type collar so you can use a chain (some large male standards need more until they are trained).

PS On my show mini I use a white pine harness. No hair has been ripped out at all! I don't know how realistic a harness is on a standard, but it is a way to ensure that you lose no neck hair.


----------



## hunny518

Best collar I use is a coat protector collar from poodleit.com. unfortunately they are ridiculously marked up, so after trying to find someone else who makes them just as beautiful with little success, I decided to dissect the one I had and then go to the fabric store and get the supplies to make my own. Now I have made one that is really pretty (it was was practice fabric) but I have some gorgeous silk fabric that I'm going to use to make her next one. And it only cost me about 20 bucks for supply instead of the 60 I paid for the one from poodleit.com 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Show Tech Silk Toy Show Leads - Cherrybrook

I just got one of these. It's a show lead but I don't use it for show...just for out and about around here, It's silk and has a wide part that goes over the throat area. For shows, my breeder/handler says the little necklace-like choke chain is better. But this one is all in one...a slip thing. And the silk doesn't wreck his hair. But Maurice does. LOL.


----------

